# Steiner Binos



## BULLDOG FAN (Oct 18, 2004)

I bought a pair of Steiner Predator Binos last week. They are awesome! I would highly recommend these binos to anyone looking. I watched a 8 point Saturday morning for 5 minutes thru them at about 80 yards and 7 a.m. They were very clear and bright even at pre-dawn. I love'em. They are on sale at Bass Pro for $209, regularly $239. I got the 8X30. They do not have a focusing knob. You set them to your eyes and they are clear from 20 yards to infineity.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 18, 2004)

You sound very happy with them. I wish I had check them before I purchased my Swarovski's . How do you set them to your eyes though?


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Oct 18, 2004)

They have adjustments on the eyepieces.


----------



## Razorback (Oct 18, 2004)

I have been thinking about the Steiner Predator Series binos but the 8x42's cost some bucks!  Do you feel the "special coating" they put on the glass really makes the color of the deer really stand out?  I'm not sure if the "Predator" series is really worth the extra money?

I did try some Canon 7x42 binos this weekend & was extremely happy with those.  Enough so that I might just use my employee purchase plan to get a pair but the Steiner Predator's have really got me thinking about those.


----------



## Duff (Oct 18, 2004)

Glad to hear it. I bought some Stiners last year and they were the worst bio's I've ever owned. I've always liked Stiner's optics and hoped I had just got a lemon. Glad you like em!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2004)

I bought a pair of Alpen binos 10x52 at Ace hardware in Sandersville for $59.99 they are the best low priced binos I have ever used in low light conditions I can see as much with them as I can with my brand new leuopold VX-III, I am very impressed with these binos as was my brother who last year bought a set of Leuopold Wind River binos but with a smaller objective. On binos I will trade the added weight for an increase in objective size. Binos are what I use to judge deer size and whether or not to shoot. Before I have owned Simmons and Bushnell but the Alpen is a far superior set of binos. Alpen also makes binos with a much higher price tag that are even better I am sure. I believe you get what you pay for in optics but for the money I am quite satisfied with the ones I have. I would buy them again if something happened to the ones I have now (I lost the pair of Simmons I had before and the Bushnell ones before that were dropped from treestand and ruined)


----------



## huntfish (Nov 8, 2004)

Duff said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it. I bought some Stiners last year and they were the worst bio's I've ever owned. I've always liked Stiner's optics and hoped I had just got a lemon. Glad you like em!



Duff,
Steiner has an excellent customer service department and responds quickly (relatively since they are in Berlin     ) to any complaints and problems.  May want to contact them and send yours in, that is, if you still have them.  Good Luck.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

Before last years season I got a pair of Steiner Safari.They are very compact and work very well.These were about 89.00 through Sportsman Guide.Without finding the box I couldn't tell what power they are. They do all I need them for.Years ago I had the small Redfield Binocs. They can't compare to these Steiners. I see why Redfield dropped them before going belly up.

 Ruger Redhawk


----------



## stumpman (Dec 26, 2004)

*Razorback*

steiners are awsome i just got a pair of 10x42 predators they are super clear i had a new pair of nikon monarks there is no comparison the steiners are great.They do make the game stand out you can see way after dark with them. there worth the money!


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Been drooling over a pair of Nighthunters for a couple of years.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a pair of steiner 8x30 predators.  I absolutely love them.  They have performed flawlessly.  The are great for hunting out west, as well as hunting whitetails here in GA.


----------

